# "Temperature" area gone from drop-down menu (AIW 9800 Pro, XP, ATItool v.24)



## Clint (Apr 29, 2006)

Hi all.  I just installed ATItool v.24 and it didn't work on my XP SP2 PC w/ATI AIW 9800 Pro. A window kept popping up every time I try and start it saying: “_*The Kernel mode driver does not seem to be running. A device driver is required for communication with your video hardware.*_”  After closing the window, it would run, but all controls were grayed out.  Yes, the drivers are installed.  I even went to XP Services and enabled the “ATI Smart” entry, but it won’t start. It says the service “started then stopped” and that it may be normal if the service is not “presently needed”.

I found out, through no help of the site, that the program _MUST be installed when you're logged in as an Admin!_  It would help if someone mentioned this!   

Now the problem is where I had the "Temperature" area in the drop-down before, it's gone!  And that's the main thing for which I needed the program!  So what happened to it?  Why was it there on the first install, but not now?
Thanks.


----------



## Clint (Apr 30, 2006)

Anyone?


----------



## bigboi86 (Apr 30, 2006)

Does your 9800pro even have a temp sensor? I thought only XT's could monitor temps, unless you had the temp sensor and flashed it to XT. 

I would try reinstalling your catalyst drivers to begin with...


----------



## Clint (Apr 30, 2006)

bigboi86 said:
			
		

> Does your 9800pro even have a temp sensor? I thought only XT's could monitor temps, unless you had the temp sensor and flashed it to XT.
> 
> I would try reinstalling your catalyst drivers to begin with...


Hello.  I have no idea, that's why I'm posting this.    Like I said, the "Temperature" area _was_ there when I first installed it when I was logged in to the PC in my normal admin mode, then it disappeared when I installed it again after logging in on the Admin screen.  So if you're sure the AIW 9800 Pro has no temp sensor, why _was_ it there on the first install?

This brings up another question; how can it be flashed to an XT?  I've seen no BIOS info on AIW cards.  It would seem it would take more to make it an XT than just a BIOS upgrade.
Thanks.


----------



## bigboi86 (Apr 30, 2006)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=3566 

Here is a quick thread showing what I mean by most 9800pros can't have temp monitoring. If you get lucky and have an XT PCB and lm63 monitoring chip, flashing it to XT will allow catalyst to monitor temps.

If you have an R360 core and can run XT speeds on the core and mem, making it an XT really is as simple as a bios flash.


----------



## Clint (Apr 30, 2006)

bigboi86 said:
			
		

> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=3566
> 
> Here is a quick thread showing what I mean by most 9800pros can't have temp monitoring. If you get lucky and have an XT PCB and lm63 monitoring chip, flashing it to XT will allow catalyst to monitor temps.
> 
> If you have an R360 core and can run XT speeds on the core and mem, making it an XT really is as simple as a bios flash.


Hmm, the info at that URL you sent is incomplete, there is no link there:
_*it depends on the card. 9800 xt supports temp monitoring. most 9800 pro's do not. check the "does my ati card support temperature monitoring" article here*_
..and there is no link to the mentioned article.

I don't know if I have a XT PCB or not, nor do I know the monitoring chip or core.  How would I found out this info?  I just opened up ATItool to see if it said anything, and when I click the "Mem" button, the window that opens up has "Memory Timings: R350" in the title area.  So does this indicate an "R350" core?
Thanks.


----------



## bigboi86 (Apr 30, 2006)

You have to physically look at the writing on the core to see if it's a r360 or not. 

http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/overclocking/vidcard/94


----------



## Clint (Apr 30, 2006)

bigboi86 said:
			
		

> You have to physically look at the writing on the core to see if it's a r360 or not.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/overclocking/vidcard/94


Ok thanks.  Now I have an _All-In-Wonder_ 9800 Pro, and I don't see that in that list.  So is it even worth looking, is it possible that an *AIW* 9800 Pro can have that chip?


----------



## bigboi86 (Apr 30, 2006)

Clint said:
			
		

> Ok thanks.  Now I have an _All-In-Wonder_ 9800 Pro, and I don't see that in that list.  So is it even worth looking, is it possible that an *AIW* 9800 Pro can have that chip?



Just compare your PCB layout, and see if you have the chip.


----------



## Clint (Apr 30, 2006)

Looks like I'm going to have to remove the card and look at it.  I tried using a mirror and there were no chips mounted at a 45° angle as in the photo of the 9800 Pro.


----------



## bigboi86 (Apr 30, 2006)

It's probably a pro PCB then. You can still see if it has an R360 core, and even some R350's flash fine. 

There really isn't a need to flash it though(you can just OC), unless you have the LM63 chip and want temp monitoring.


----------



## Clint (May 21, 2006)

*bigboi86*, A few days back I removed the stock HSF unit on the GPU (installed an Arctic Cooler Silencer Rev 3) and I got the #'s off the chipset.  It is indeed an R360!  So why no temperature indicator now on the ATITool???  

Below are all the #'s from it:
*R360*
*215R9RBGA11F* (no English pages search results)
*GG1910.1* (no results)
*0449AA* (no results)

I didn't see any PCB #.


----------



## Clint (May 22, 2006)

^


----------



## Concorde Rules (May 23, 2006)

R360 doesnt mean temp monitoring, you need a XT PCB and a monitoring chip.

I very very much doubt you have that.

CR.


----------



## bigboi86 (May 23, 2006)

Like I said, you need the LM63 monitoring chip, I linked an article to you and everything. 

You cannot measure temps no matter what core you have, unless you have the LM63 chip on your 9800 series graphics cards PCB, which come on the XT PCB like said above.


----------



## Clint (Jun 18, 2006)

I never received the email that anyone replied to this!

Thanks for the info guys.  I forgot to check for the damn LM63 chip when I replaced the HSF unit!


----------

